# Accusé réception outlook 2011



## sebbob56 (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment demander un accusé de reception dans chaque message envoyé  avec outlook 2011

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Madalvée (19 Octobre 2010)

On pourra te répondre le 26&#8230;



-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Tout est dit, on ferme ! et en plus, on déplace dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------

